
SecureDNS will shutdown on 30th of April 2020 - post-factum
https://securedns.eu
======
AnonC
I didn’t find any information about this service’s infrastructure and
presence. There isn’t much information about its operations either. It seems
like a single person project, which is something people shouldn’t rely on
especially if it’s going to help you connect online (or don’t tell common
people to rely on these).

With bigger providers like Google and Cloudflare providing free DNS and having
presence around the world (to reduce latency), it’s not going to be easy to
compete for others.

Recently I switched from Cloudflare to NextDNS. I like the fact that NextDNS
has a closer presence in many locations (for lower latency) and also has
several ad blocking lists you can subscribe to. It’s close to having a Pi-Hole
on the cloud and close to having a non-customized uBlock Origin on the cloud.
The web interface to customize this is easy to use. The only thing I don’t
like is that it’s not a simple DNS configuration if you aren’t interested in
additional protections or ad blocking lists. It requires an app for every
supported platform. I don’t recall seeing a set of IP addresses published
upfront by NextDNS, like how Google DNS and Cloudflare do. The pricing will be
another factor to consider whenever it exits beta.

~~~
jccooper
NextDNS does have regular DNS servers so you don't have to have an app, though
you do have to register your device IP so it's not a good option for mobile
use.

~~~
milankragujevic
Wait, I've always wondered how do the custom DNS services work if your IP
changes every 12/24h? And if you're begin CGNAT so you share your IP with
hundreds of users?

~~~
tecleandor
If you have a dynamic IP and use regular DNS, NextDNS allows you to ping them
on IP change (via an app or a call to their API via a simple curl)

On your cellphone, there's an App that creates a fake vpn

If you're using DNS over HTTP or TLS, you can add an identifier to your
requests, so NextDNS knows who you are even when you change IP addresses or
you are behind a NAT or CGNAT.

~~~
milankragujevic
Ah, nice. I didn't realize DDNS-like client apps can be used to maintain DNS
client profile info with a regularly updating IP address. Cool!

~~~
AnonC
Check out the NextDNS FAQ [1] and navigate to the question titled “What is
Linked IP?”

[1]: [https://nextdns.io/faq](https://nextdns.io/faq)

------
als0
What's the reason for the shutdown? Not enough donations? Too many/few users?

~~~
exikyut
The bit about " _No logs are kept regarding DNS related traffic, nor will I
turn any over._ " leapt out at me, but I honestly have no idea.

~~~
pstuart
Perhaps the canary died.

~~~
rurban
Or it got too expensive. Both good possibilities

------
notRobot
A real pity. Users can check out [https://nextdns.io](https://nextdns.io) for
a feature-complete alternative. I've had a great experience with them.

~~~
bjoli
I tried it. it is a bit like pi-hole as a service. very nice, and very full
featured. I have started noticing more apps using their own DNS servers
though. in my home lan I get a lot of blocked requests to 1.1.1.1 and 8.8.8.8
which are my primary DNS, but only coming from my pi-hole.

------
egberts1
I maintain a small list of DNSSEC providers that I’ve validated as secured
enough. But most of you gateway hobbyist would need to use Bind 9.16+ to
securely relay your DNS queries.

[https://egbert.net/blog/articles/public-nameservers-with-
dns...](https://egbert.net/blog/articles/public-nameservers-with-dnssec-
support.html)

~~~
daneel_w
Unbound, which is a lot easier to configure, is also a good alternative:
[https://nlnetlabs.nl/projects/unbound/about/](https://nlnetlabs.nl/projects/unbound/about/)

------
daneel_w
That's a shame. I've been using his great service for two years now. For
rotation I also use
[https://blog.uncensoreddns.org/](https://blog.uncensoreddns.org/) which may
be a suitable replacement for anyone else also using SecureDNS.

------
ollo
I see a lot of comments mentioning NextDNS. How is it compared to OpenDNS?

~~~
AnonC
OpenDNS was bought by Cisco in 2015. The website looks very different from how
it used to be before that, and seems to be targeted at enterprises. It seems
like one would have to dig in deep to find the erstwhile service and
management of filters that it had offered.

